# Hello! My name is Jake.



## futuredoctor

Hello. My name is Jake. After watching people ride a lot I have become jealous. I went to Costa Rica once and EVERYONE could ride a horse.


My Statistics:
Name: Jake
Location: Vermont
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Grade Level: Will be a senior this fall. After that I hope to go to UVM.
Height: 5'11
Build: Average
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown



Fun Fact:
I love traveling.

I'm feeling slightly awkward since recreational riding and english seems to be fairly female dominated, but people on this forum have been very supportive so I think I'm going to go ahead anyway.


----------



## Phly

Well howdy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Welcome Jake.


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## tinyliny

that's a good , solid name; Jake.


----------



## futuredoctor

tinyliny said:


> that's a good , solid name; Jake.


My name is technically Jacob, but everyone calls me Jake.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Welcome from the Paint mares & son in NC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor

PaintHorseMares said:


> Welcome from the Paint mares & son in NC.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor

barrelbeginner said:


> Welcome
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks


----------



## RivendellNative

Welcome to the forum, Jake! 

And just out of curiosity...are you a Doctor Who fan, or do you want to be a doctor someday? Just wondering about your username. 

-Kennedi


----------



## futuredoctor

RivendellNative said:


> Welcome to the forum, Jake!
> 
> And just out of curiosity...are you a Doctor Who fan, or do you want to be a doctor someday? Just wondering about your username.
> 
> -Kennedi


Both! 

And just out of curiosity... are you a Lord of the Rings fan?


----------



## RivendellNative

futuredoctor said:


> Both!
> 
> And just out of curiosity... are you a Lord of the Rings fan?


I am a HUGE Lord of the Rings fan! I'm a huge geek actually, so LOTR, The Hobbit, Sherlock, Doctor Who, practically anything geeky, are right up my alley. ^_^


----------



## futuredoctor

RivendellNative said:


> I am a HUGE Lord of the Rings fan! I'm a huge geek actually, so LOTR, The Hobbit, Sherlock, Doctor Who, practically anything geeky, are right up my alley. ^_^


Haha. Pretty much the same for me.

Plus I'm a 17 year old male that wants to ride horses.

I'm frogging weird.


----------



## RivendellNative

futuredoctor said:


> Haha. Pretty much the same for me.
> 
> Plus I'm a 17 year old male that wants to ride horses.
> 
> I'm frogging weird.


 
Hey, there's nothing wrong with being weird! It's definitely better than being "normal". :wink: My best friends definitely fall into the weird category, but that's what I love about them. Dare to be different!


----------



## futuredoctor

RivendellNative said:


> Hey, there's nothing wrong with being weird! It's definitely better than being "normal". :wink: My best friends definitely fall into the weird category, but that's what I love about them. Dare to be different!


True story!


----------



## Endiku

Define 'normal.' 

Welcome to the forum Jake! You'll find plenty of men on this forum that ride in just about every discipline. I actually believe there are two or three teenaged guys riding English here on the forum already, and I'm sure you'll meet them at some point!


----------



## futuredoctor

Oh! I almost forgot.

I'm looking for someone to marry and move to Texas to ride horses with, so if anyone's interested, just PM me.

:lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Welcome! The more the merrier! 
I think more and more guys are getting into riding - nice to see - I don't mind eyeing up something other then a horse. LOL


----------



## WhiteHorse

Welcome !


----------



## Northern

Welcome, & it's always nice to see a guy interested in horses!

True horsemanship is a grand passion, not just a hobby, nor recreation. True horsemanship takes an inner revolution in the human, & only a small change in the horse. It also takes a lot of time.

I recommend reading some of the masters' words, like the Dorrance brothers' (Tom & Bill). They learned horsemanship at turn-of-century OR & CA ranches, & tried to pass the knowledge on. "True Horsemanship Through Feel", by Bill (co-written by student L Desmond) would give you a fine understanding of what it takes.


----------



## Endiku

LOL, why Texas if I may ask?  I'm 'one of them cowpokes' and I'm telling you, we're roasting in the heat right now! 

Seriously though, I love Texas. And here, you'd fit in with all the rest of us. Except, all the teenaged guys that I hang around with ride western and in reality they can't really do much more than stay in the saddle while the horse gallops around like an idiot, whooping and hollering. haha


----------



## futuredoctor

Endiku said:


> LOL, why Texas if I may ask?  I'm 'one of them cowpokes' and I'm telling you, we're roasting in the heat right now!
> 
> Seriously though, I love Texas. And here, you'd fit in with all the rest of us. Except, all the teenaged guys that I hang around with ride western and in reality they can't really do much more than stay in the saddle while the horse gallops around like an idiot, whooping and hollering. haha


Why Texas? Lots of space. Alaska would work too, but I would rather be hot than cold.


----------



## Endiku

haha, I guess that just depends on where in Texas! I live very near to a huge city, and everything is crowded together, but drive 100 miles away from here and I'll you'll see is country!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Welcome Jake!!


----------



## futuredoctor

HorseLovinLady said:


> Welcome Jake!!


Thanks


----------



## amberly

Welcome!! ..and I wouldn't talk too much about where you live and look like!!


----------



## futuredoctor

amberly said:


> Welcome!! ..and I wouldn't talk too much about where you live and look like!!


Haha. Why?


----------



## trailwalker

Welcome. And I wish I had got into horses more when I was 17. Like you said it IS where all the girls are!! Lol and northern hit the nail on the head with the statement "true horsemanship takes an inner revolution in the human and only a small change in the horse" you will as most of us have become all consumed with The amazing life with a horse!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donovan

australia is always hot and plenty of space as well!!!


----------



## Katiepie123

Hey! New Zealand is a pretty nice place too  lots of space!


----------



## futuredoctor

Katiepie123 said:


> Hey! New Zealand is a pretty nice place too  lots of space!


I bet. Warm too?


----------



## Katiepie123

Sometimes  probably compared to where you're from!


----------



## futuredoctor

Just scheduled my first lesson!


----------



## Katiepie123

Good luck!


----------



## futuredoctor

Katiepie123 said:


> Good luck!


Thanks


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Hello!!! 

That, "PM if you want to get married" post cracked me up!! Although...now that I think of it...It doesn't take much to make me laugh...Oh! Just because I said your post was funny DOES NOT mean that I want to get married-I already have the perfect boy-he has four legs and goes neigh (I'm quoting that from someone here on the forum-so true!!)

ANYWAYS-welcome to the forum!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Jake, I'm glad you decided to try riding out.

It's really fun but very challenging. 

If you have any questions, just ask away.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Best of luck with your lesson Jake. The world of horses is very infectious. I am always learning new things and I enjoy meeting new people with the same interests.


----------



## futuredoctor

I like trotting. Except for that I can't do it very well.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

It's okay, I've been riding English for almost a year and I just figured out two weeks ago the posting rhythm. It takes a while to learn stuff!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah don't sweat not being any good. Athletes train to become better at what they do. Horse riding is a sport.. not like a chair you can sit on. 

Remember how you learned to ride a bike? You developed balance and coordination so that you didn't fall off.

Horse riding is similar in that regard.


----------



## Country Woman

Nice to meet you 
welcome


----------



## Woodstock77

Hey, I'm new here too but no matter if more females ride english I think you should def give english rideing a go because you are correct not many males ride english and I think it's quite nice seeing a male not care and do what he wants


----------



## stevenson

Welcome to the forum. i have grt nephews that ride jumping horses. They enjoy it.


----------



## my2geldings

Welcome to the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Welcome to the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryGirlAtHeart

Welcome to the forum! Nice to see a guy with an interest in horses


----------

